# tax and public health care



## calmb4the (May 31, 2013)

Hi . I am new to this site. Does anyone know if i have to pay tax on my UK company pension i am 50 years old its under 5000 UK pounds a year, And what is the personal tax allowance in Portugal compared to the UK? And can the Portuguese tax my UK savings that i have in UK bank? And can i pay voluntary national insurance contributions to get the public health service, as i think i get it free for 2 years i think being a UK citizen , but i would like to find out these things before deciding to live permanently or half the year there and keep my UK Tax and NHS rights. thanks hope someone can advice. Its very confusing moving to another country as i am beginning to find out. thanks.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

If you move to Portugal and become a Resident then you must file a yearly tax return, tax year is Jan to Dec filed March/April following year, you must file if your earnings/pension are +293€ per month + you must declare worldwide income which would include interest earned in UK if you pay any UK tax that is also declared and offset against any tax liability here, UK will fund up to 2.5 years Social Security if your UK NI Contributions sufficient, there is a voluntary S/S payment here but I've never been able to fathom it out, but basically once your registered in NHS system your in it and treated the same as a Portuguese National for treatment and costs.

Longest you can stay is 3 months without the requirement to register not the 6 months you mention and to retain your full UK Resident rights you must reside in UK at least 183 days per year.


----------



## calmb4the (May 31, 2013)

canoeman said:


> If you move to Portugal and become a Resident then you must file a yearly tax return, tax year is Jan to Dec filed March/April following year, you must file if your earnings/pension are +293€ per month + you must declare worldwide income which would include interest earned in UK if you pay any UK tax that is also declared and offset against any tax liability here, UK will fund up to 2.5 years Social Security if your UK NI Contributions sufficient, there is a voluntary S/S payment here but I've never been able to fathom it out, but basically once your registered in NHS system your in it and treated the same as a Portuguese National for treatment and costs.
> 
> Longest you can stay is 3 months without the requirement to register not the 6 months you mention and to retain your full UK Resident rights you must reside in UK at least 183 days per year.


Hi thanks for your reply, but i am still confused, my pension is more than the 293euros its 500 pounds a month, So i have to declare this , but my question is will i be taxed on this amount as i am not taxed and don't have to pay NI on this amount in the UK. 

second question, My savings i have in UK bank are already taxed there, will i get taxed again in Portugal? making a declaration is OK but i need to know if i am going to be taxed again, as i am trying to work out if i can afford to live in Portugal on my small pension. 

third question. the 2.5 years Social Security if your UK NI Contributions , i have not paid Contributions for about 8 years as i have been getting my pension and it is not large enough for me to pay contributions but i worked for 28 years before that so i presume that will count? and i have not claimed any money from the UK in all this time as i have been living on my pension. 

fourth question . i have been told i can stay for 90 days on a tourist visa and then extend it for another 90 days, so if this advice is correct, can i not apply for a temporary residence visa within the 6 months? or am i wrongly informed about this? thanks for your reply


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes you have to declare but there are other factors that affect an individuals tax liability, I don't think that you would pay tax on that amount but its something you need to double check against your personal circumstances and finances, without knowing your full personal status, savings etc it's impossible to say yes or no or how much.

UK & Portugal have a dual tax agreement so if you pay tax in UK you are not taxed on the same money twice, but if the Portuguese tax on same money was slightly higher you'd pay the difference between UK tax you'd paid and the tax here.

You need to check with UK asto what your NI contributions would cover, I know the max number of years they'll pay is 2.5 but have no idea what or number of years NI is required, contact details are on UK Gov site, hopefully you getting NI contributions paid by state as you need 30 years? for max UK State pension, probably worthwhile getting a Pension forecast whilst your checking out other things again it's on UK Gov site

As you a EU Citizen?? you don't require a Visa of any sort to travel, work, study or retire in any EU country, just your Passport, there is no such thing as a temporary residence Visa for a EU Citizen, the law/regulations state very clearly you can visit any EU country for up to 3 months if you intend to stay longer you must Register your Residence in that country within the next 30 days, so yes you've been wrongly informed.


----------



## calmb4the (May 31, 2013)

canoeman said:


> Yes you have to declare but there are other factors that affect an individuals tax liability, I don't think that you would pay tax on that amount but its something you need to double check against your personal circumstances and finances, without knowing your full personal status, savings etc it's impossible to say yes or no or how much.
> 
> UK & Portugal have a dual tax agreement so if you pay tax in UK you are not taxed on the same money twice, but if the Portuguese tax on same money was slightly higher you'd pay the difference between UK tax you'd paid and the tax here.
> 
> ...


Hi thanks again i will check with UK government site you recommended, thanks again.


----------

